# Filling asphalt driveway pothole with concrete?



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

A 50lb bag of cold patch is around $11. Not a permanent repair but will last longer and look better than a concrete patch. I would go with the cold patch.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

And then add a sealer over top of the driveway.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

here's what we do for condo's & hoa's:
sawcut the patch to its square;
excavate down 4" ( deeper if base is 'spongy' );
mix up apron/vest stores' bags of conc;
while mixing, add lampblack to mix;
place in excavation ( rebar if necessary )

its less $ than repaving, lasts longer than cold patch, & its stronger

cold patch sucks - even unique paving mtls' product - none are permanent nor are they promoted as such


----------



## pman626 (Jun 28, 2016)

stadry said:


> here's what we do for condo's & hoa's:


Thanks for the insight. I wanted to hear from people who have done this before.

I am not concerned about appearance, as you can see the driveway looks like assfault already. 

one day, I will buy a new concrete driveway, but until then...


----------

